# A question



## CAL (Oct 19, 2010)

Can a person be a Christian and not attend church?What is everyone's thoughts on this subject?


----------



## ronpasley (Oct 19, 2010)

CAL said:


> Can a person be a Christian and not attend church?



Yes




CAL said:


> What is everyone's thoughts on this subject?



Does going to church make a person a Christian?
I go to church when I can but due to my work schedule I miss church a lot. But I do hungry to be at church I love being with a group of people that are worshipping and praising the Lord. 

Hebrews 10:25
Not forsaking the assembling of ourselves together, as the manner of some is; but exhorting one another: and so much the more, as ye see the day approaching.

Everytime I get on this site I'm at church with my brothers and sisters


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 19, 2010)

Can a person be a Christian and NOT want to attend church??

I don't see how.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 19, 2010)

CAL said:


> Can a person be a Christian and not attend church?What is everyone's thoughts on this subject?



Yes they can be a Christian.  

Attending a church or church means that someone attended a church service as does not necessarily make them a Christian.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Oct 19, 2010)

This is just me here, I need church, I love fellowshipping with my brothers and sisters in Christ. I love mens group as well. I am not that mature yet in my walk with the Lord and when I miss church, the old man inside makes a strong attempt to come back.

Can a person be a christian and not attend church, I believe they can, but what a battle it would be to hang on. Just my opinion.


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 19, 2010)

ronpasley said:


> Everytime I get on this site I'm at church with my brothers and sisters


 
I feel the same way. The truth is, where ever we are, the 'church' is there.  Belonging to Christ makes us a member of "the Church", not as in some building (the believer is the "building of the Lord"), and not even as those who trust in some form of religious identity with a certain denomination's charter or rules (yuck!), however 'biblical' it may be.  

A while back someone really got on a brother here for not saying what building/ church/ denomination he was a part of.  I hope this thread doesn't go down that route again.

We need to agree with our Lord over the prayer in John 17.
It is only because we are one (body) in Christ that the world will see and get "the message".

*John 17:21*
That they all may be one; as thou, Father, art in me, and I in thee, that they also may be one in us: that the world may believe that thou hast sent me.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 19, 2010)

I know Thousands who do not attend Church anymore due to the Different gospels and cult like teachings found across all denominations, yes I believe these people are as saved as anyone else for whom Christ died.
Besides going to church is a works, The gospel is not accept Christ and go to church and you will be saved, IMO.

I love how Christ taught, he would go all over and teach, having a relationship with the Father was his main theme, he never asked anyone to lift their hand if they believe what he said, he never asked anyone to go to the synagogue and worship, he simply asked people to believe in him and the Father, beautiful simplicity.
Conversion is in the heart and the church is us.


----------



## jason4445 (Oct 19, 2010)

I had a first cousin who was a born againer as a middle teen.  After college he quit going to church, but let no opportunity pass at occasional family gathering to tell how he was going to heaven.. After about ten years of listening I asked if he was so religious why did he not go to church.  He said all they ever do is tell me the same thing over and over.  I go to church and they tell me I am a sinner.  He said he agreed with that - he was definitely a sinner.  By his unlimited ability to consume alcohol and act accordingly I can attest to the sinner part. 

Then he said they tell me if I am saved and believe in Jesus I will go to heaven.  He said he is indeed saved, and washed by the blood and surely is heaven bound.  Then he added - now what else are they going to tell me.


----------



## sea trout (Oct 19, 2010)

CAL said:


> Can a person be a Christian and not attend church?What is everyone's thoughts on this subject?



my thoughts=
if one beleives jesus christ is the son of god, died for our sins, and rose again and you are proud to follow in his ways and love it.......you are a christian.

i am a christian. i do not go to church all the time....but when i do....i listen close to the gosple and it gives me streanth. i love it! 
however! i am of god, and i am a christian whether i go to church or not.
my thoughts are my feelings. please disagree and tell me why..... all you want.


----------



## SneekEE (Oct 19, 2010)

ronnie t said:


> can a person be a christian and not want to attend church??
> 
> I don't see how.



no.


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 19, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> I feel the same way. The truth is, where ever we are, the 'church' is there.  Belonging to Christ makes us a member of "the Church", not as in some building (the believer is the "building of the Lord"), and not even as those who trust in some form of religious identity with a certain denomination's charter or rules (yuck!), however 'biblical' it may be.
> 
> A while back someone really got on a brother here for not saying what building/ church/ denomination he was a part of.  I hope this thread doesn't go down that route again.
> 
> ...



If I were to answer,it would be just as this one.Amen Brother!


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 20, 2010)

tomtlb66 said:


> This is just me here, I need church, I love fellowshipping with my brothers and sisters in Christ. I love mens group as well. I am not that mature yet in my walk with the Lord and when I miss church, the old man inside makes a strong attempt to come back.
> 
> Can a person be a christian and not attend church, I believe they can, but what a battle it would be to hang on. Just my opinion.



I agree.

Jesus walked this earth with no "church home," did He not? He taught in the temple when the time was right.

Hebrews does tell us not to forsake the gathering together of ourselves,but I don't think the word "church" is in there. Don't get me wrong - I'm not saying "don't go to church," just that I think wherever two or more are gathered in Jesus' name _can_ be a church, as my Ron-brother said.

Fellowship with other,more "mature" Christians is vitally important for a new believer - wherever that may occur.The fact that I neglected to "plug in" to a discipling church after I was saved at 21 sent me down a very hard road.By the grace of God,I survived that,and I consider warning others about that mistake to be part of my duty as a believer.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Oct 20, 2010)

to me what makes a christian is even when you sin you feel guilty for it and if you are a christian you should want to go and if you dont you should probably feel bad for not.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re:*



crackerdave said:


> Fellowship with other,more "mature" Christians is vitally important for a new believer - wherever that may occur.The fact that I neglected to "plug in" to a discipling church after I was saved at 21 sent me down a very hard road.By the grace of God,I survived that,and I consider warning others about that mistake to be part of my duty as a believer.



I agree and I would add that this old believer considers it vital to nuturing my relationship with Jesus and my fellow man.I just don't believe it is possible to 'go it alone' in my relationship with Jesus and be successful.

Without it, I would just go hunting and never really get the fullness of my relationship with the Lord.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 20, 2010)

Being a Christian that purposely choses to not associate with a family of other Christians for the pupose of growth, fellowship, conducting work of the church, praying together, taking the Lord's supper on the Lord's day, is completely foreign to establishment of the physical church upon the earth.

It would be as being a lifeguard but hating the water.

Being in church won't save you, but refusing church speaks volume about you.


1Cor 11:18 For first of all, when you come together as a church


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 20, 2010)

So what happens if you can't find a church that is teaching Bible based doctrines ?
Isn't that also taught, not to gather with such ?


----------



## Crubear (Oct 20, 2010)

As I understand it, Jesus said where two or three gather in my name I am there. This works for me.

You become part of a gathering, or "Church" to be taught, held accountable, hold accountable, uplift, pray for, and otherwise support each other. An accountability group of some type I feel is necessary to continue to grow and not lose my way.

I choose to do this in a "Regular" church, you don't have to. We live in the United States of America.

Church is supposed to be a factory of Christians, not a warehouse for


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 20, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> So what happens if you can't find a church that is teaching Bible based doctrines ?
> Isn't that also taught, not to gather with such ?



Well, lets see, I remember that there were some serious problem at the church in Corinth, but I don't recall anyone suggesting that one stop going.
Or for that matter, there's no record of an unhappy Christian in Corinth switching to the church in Ephesus because it was more to their liking.

Ofcourse there are issues from time to time for a disciple to deal with, but there is no Biblical evidence of any suggestion that a child of God would ignore the things of the synagogue or the church assembly.

The physical church is a reality.
It has pastors, and deacons, and elders.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 20, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> So what happens if you can't find a church that is teaching Bible based doctrines ?
> Isn't that also taught, not to gather with such ?


My problem these days


----------



## whome (Oct 20, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> Being a Christian that purposely choses to not associate with a family of other Christians for the pupose of growth, fellowship, conducting work of the church, praying together, taking the Lord's supper on the Lord's day, is completely foreign to establishment of the physical church upon the earth.
> 
> It would be as being a lifeguard but hating the water.
> 
> ...



Good stuff Ronnie.

Question is "Why wouldn't you want to go to church?"

I've heard this said recently, and maybe some of you have as well... "Going to church no more make you a christian than standing in a garage makes you a car." I think there is some truth to that. However, coming together to fellowship one with another is important to your and mine spiritual health and well being. Renewing, cleansing, being around people who are like minded spiritually. I think it's important to note that you not only do this for yourself, but for your brothers and sisters in Christ. To build THEM up also. It's not necessarily about "getting" anything from going to church, it's what your able to "give" others.

However, in this day in time it can seem difficult to "give" anything when you feel like you should be buying a ticket to a dog and pony show. If I wanted to see a show, I'd go to a circus.


----------



## CAL (Oct 20, 2010)

whome said:


> Question is "Why wouldn't you want to go to church?"
> 
> .



Some very good answers so far but what about the people you are associated with.The people living Unchristian like the rest of the week.You are not judging because you see them and the way they live.Can this not taint the church and what it stands for just a little bit.Lets go farther,some of these men are Deacons in the church too.Are they not suppose to be the fathers of the church and should lead lives that are examples to other church members.Examples of how a Christian is suppose to live!Where does one draw the line and say "I feel better walking this path by my self" rather than association with the likes of them?
Now what say you?


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 20, 2010)

CAL said:


> Some very good answers so far but what about the people you are associated with.The people living Unchristian like the rest of the week.You are not judging because you see them and the way they live.Can this not taint the church and what it stands for just a little bit.Lets go farther,some of these men are Deacons in the church too.Are they not suppose to be the fathers of the church and should lead lives that are examples to other church members.Examples of how a Christian is suppose to live!Where does one draw the line and say "I feel better walking this path by my self" rather than association with the likes of them?
> Now what say you?



You might not be like me but I would be asking them some questions.
"Is that the way a deacon in the Lord's church is suppose to act?"

But I suspect all churches have those who do it harm.  
That's why she needs all the members working together to keep it united in Christ.
unfaithful churches need to be corrected, not left..... unless it's teaching error and refuse to fall in line with scripture.

Granted, there are lots of variables.  All situations will be different.  And don't get me wrong, I'm sure some church buildings probably need to be bulldozed down and yellow page ad dropped.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 20, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> Well, lets see, I remember that there were some serious problem at the church in Corinth, but I don't recall anyone suggesting that one stop going.
> Or for that matter, there's no record of an unhappy Christian in Corinth switching to the church in Ephesus because it was more to their liking.
> 
> Ofcourse there are issues from time to time for a disciple to deal with, but there is no Biblical evidence of any suggestion that a child of God would ignore the things of the synagogue or the church assembly.
> ...



I understand all that, but the Church Of Corinth Cannot compare to the Church today with 2000 years of History.
The Church Of Corinth Had no role model sort of speak.

Yet today we have more false teachings than back then and people who read the Bible are aware of this.
Could it be the Holy Spirit calling them out of False Churches ?


----------



## whome (Oct 21, 2010)

CAL said:


> Some very good answers so far but what about the people you are associated with.The people living Unchristian like the rest of the week.You are not judging because you see them and the way they live.Can this not taint the church and what it stands for just a little bit.Lets go farther,some of these men are Deacons in the church too.Are they not suppose to be the fathers of the church and should lead lives that are examples to other church members.Examples of how a Christian is suppose to live!Where does one draw the line and say "I feel better walking this path by my self" rather than association with the likes of them?
> Now what say you?



I definitely understand what you're saying...  If it bothers you that much, I would have to think long and hard about confront them on the way they are living, especially if they are supposedly leaders in the church. 
If that doesn't work, find a place where you feel people are honestly trying to serve the Lord. 
For me, I love the fellowship, the singing and the worship time with other christian serving the Lord. It helps me grow spirtually, and makes me want to be a better person to serve others. 
It shouldn't be a stumbling block...


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 21, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> I understand all that, but the Church Of Corinth Cannot compare to the Church today with 2000 years of History.
> The Church Of Corinth Had no role model sort of speak.
> 
> Yet today we have more false teachings than back then and people who read the Bible are aware of this.
> Could it be the Holy Spirit calling them out of False Churches ?



I don't know friend and brother.
You could well be right.


----------



## Israel (Oct 21, 2010)

What is the purpose of our being "gathered"...what is to take place to conform us to the image of the One who calls us?
Do we gather...how?

This way? 1Co 14:1  Follow after charity, and desire spiritual gifts, but rather that ye may prophesy. 
1Co 14:2  For he that speaketh in an unknown tongue speaketh not unto men, but unto God: for no man understandeth him; howbeit in the spirit he speaketh mysteries. 
1Co 14:3  But he that prophesieth speaketh unto men to edification, and exhortation, and comfort. 
1Co 14:4  He that speaketh in an unknown tongue edifieth himself; but he that prophesieth edifieth the church. 
1Co 14:5  I would that ye all spake with tongues, but rather that ye prophesied: for greater is he that prophesieth than he that speaketh with tongues, except he interpret, that the church may receive edifying. 
1Co 14:6  Now, brethren, if I come unto you speaking with tongues, what shall I profit you, except I shall speak to you either by revelation, or by knowledge, or by prophesying, or by doctrine? 
1Co 14:7  And even things without life giving sound, whether pipe or harp, except they give a distinction in the sounds, how shall it be known what is piped or harped? 
1Co 14:8  For if the trumpet give an uncertain sound, who shall prepare himself to the battle? 
1Co 14:9  So likewise ye, except ye utter by the tongue words easy to be understood, how shall it be known what is spoken? for ye shall speak into the air. 
1Co 14:10  There are, it may be, so many kinds of voices in the world, and none of them is without signification. 
1Co 14:11  Therefore if I know not the meaning of the voice, I shall be unto him that speaketh a barbarian, and he that speaketh shall be a barbarian unto me. 
1Co 14:12  Even so ye, forasmuch as ye are zealous of spiritual gifts, seek that ye may excel to the edifying of the church. 
1Co 14:13  Wherefore let him that speaketh in an unknown tongue pray that he may interpret. 
1Co 14:14  For if I pray in an unknown tongue, my spirit prayeth, but my understanding is unfruitful. 
1Co 14:15  What is it then? I will pray with the spirit, and I will pray with the understanding also: I will sing with the spirit, and I will sing with the understanding also. 
1Co 14:16  Else when thou shalt bless with the spirit, how shall he that occupieth the room of the unlearned say Amen at thy giving of thanks, seeing he understandeth not what thou sayest? 
1Co 14:17  For thou verily givest thanks well, but the other is not edified. 
1Co 14:18  I thank my God, I speak with tongues more than ye all: 
1Co 14:19  Yet in the church I had rather speak five words with my understanding, that by my voice I might teach others also, than ten thousand words in an unknown tongue. 
1Co 14:20  Brethren, be not children in understanding: howbeit in malice be ye children, but in understanding be men. 
1Co 14:21  In the law it is written, With men of other tongues and other lips will I speak unto this people; and yet for all that will they not hear me, saith the Lord. 
1Co 14:22  Wherefore tongues are for a sign, not to them that believe, but to them that believe not: but prophesying serveth not for them that believe not, but for them which believe. 
1Co 14:23  If therefore the whole church be come together into one place, and all speak with tongues, and there come in those that are unlearned, or unbelievers, will they not say that ye are mad? 
1Co 14:24  But if all prophesy, and there come in one that believeth not, or one unlearned, he is convinced of all, he is judged of all: 
1Co 14:25  And thus are the secrets of his heart made manifest; and so falling down on his face he will worship God, and report that God is in you of a truth. 
1Co 14:26  How is it then, brethren? when ye come together, every one of you hath a psalm, hath a doctrine, hath a tongue, hath a revelation, hath an interpretation. Let all things be done unto edifying. 
1Co 14:27  If any man speak in an unknown tongue, let it be by two, or at the most by three, and that by course; and let one interpret. 
1Co 14:28  But if there be no interpreter, let him keep silence in the church; and let him speak to himself, and to God. 
1Co 14:29  Let the prophets speak two or three, and let the other judge. 
1Co 14:30  If any thing be revealed to another that sitteth by, let the first hold his peace. 
1Co 14:31  For ye may all prophesy one by one, that all may learn, and all may be comforted. 
1Co 14:32  And the spirits of the prophets are subject to the prophets. 
1Co 14:33  For God is not the author of confusion, but of peace, as in all churches of the saints. 
1Co 14:34  Let your women keep silence in the churches: for it is not permitted unto them to speak; but they are commanded to be under obedience, as also saith the law. 
1Co 14:35  And if they will learn any thing, let them ask their husbands at home: for it is a shame for women to speak in the church. 
1Co 14:36  What? came the word of God out from you? or came it unto you only? 
1Co 14:37  If any man think himself to be a prophet, or spiritual, let him acknowledge that the things that I write unto you are the commandments of the Lord. 
1Co 14:38  But if any man be ignorant, let him be ignorant. 
1Co 14:39  Wherefore, brethren, covet to prophesy, and forbid not to speak with tongues. 
1Co 14:40  Let all things be done decently and in order. 

Do we know an assembly where the first prophet speaking makes way for the second, and the second the third...because he realizes the spirit has more to say...and he has said enough?

Do we go where only the spirit is trusted to keep order...or do we receive bulletins to tell us before hand what's going to take place...? Where, essentially, someone has before hand purposed to impose their own order?

Is there a place in scripture where we are told...we might not be gathering for the better...but for the worse...and that if we keep up with our carnality we may well be doing more harm than good in our coming together?
Do we know what Jesus has to make us grow?


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 21, 2010)

Israel said:


> What is the purpose of our being "gathered"...what is to take place to conform us to the image of the One who calls us?
> Do we gather...how?
> 
> This way? 1Co 14:1  Follow after charity, and desire spiritual gifts, but rather that ye may prophesy.
> ...




Paul is speaking of the decency that must be present when the church comes together.


----------



## Israel (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree brother...but is he not also addressing the ministry the spirit will have among us as we submit...?

I don't go into a meeting with a checklist...OK, they do A, B, C, but left out D. 
I have been to meetings where the spirit is given free course...and sometimes one might even think, or want a little more "order"...but that is where grace is needed.
I have also been to far more where it's understood "coming through the door"...that guy's the Pastor, he's going to call the shots, do the speaking, decide what comes next and then dismiss the congregation when he's ready.
I know there are pastors, you will never find me arguing against the ministry gifts given in the church. But, there are also prophets...and forasmuch as any can receive them, apostles also.
God's order and man's order are always at odds...


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 21, 2010)

here is a question, are the people in Africa, or south Asia, or India or anywhere that doesnt offer a "church" considered Christians, even though they have accepted and have a relationship with Jesus Christ?


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 21, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> here is a question, are the people in Africa, or south Asia, or India or anywhere that doesnt offer a "church" considered Christians, even though they have accepted and have a relationship with Jesus Christ?



There are churches in all those places.  The people would never have heard about Jesus if it weren’t for the churches.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 21, 2010)

Israel said:


> I agree brother...but is he not also addressing the ministry the spirit will have among us as we submit...?I don't go into a meeting with a checklist...OK, they do A, B, C, but left out D.
> I have been to meetings where the spirit is given free course...and sometimes one might even think, or want a little more "order"...but that is where grace is needed.
> I have also been to far more where it's understood "coming through the door"...that guy's the Pastor, he's going to call the shots, do the speaking, decide what comes next and then dismiss the congregation when he's ready.
> I know there are pastors, you will never find me arguing against the ministry gifts given in the church. But, there are also prophets...and forasmuch as any can receive them, apostles also.
> God's order and man's order are always at odds...




I'm with you 100 percent.
I wrote you a few paragraphs about my feelings concerning the office of Pastor, then I accidently deleted them.
Soon I'll begin a thread concerning Elders, Deacons, Pastors, preachers within the church.

I'll just say this now, no one in a church gets to call the shots.  Except Jesus Christ himself.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 21, 2010)

centerpin fan said:


> There are churches in all those places.  The people would never have heard about Jesus if it weren’t for the churches.



there are places for Christians to worship in north Korea? People do not need a building to find out about Christ. We as Christians are the church, the building is just a building where we as the church go to worship.


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 21, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> People do not need a building to find out about Christ. We as Christians are the church, the building is just a building where we as the church go to worship.



I agree.  When I said "churches", I was not talking about buildings.


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 21, 2010)

CAL said:


> Where does one draw the line and say "I feel better walking this path by my self"



Anyone making that choice is an easy target for Satan.  The "Lone Ranger Christian" is not what God intended.

There are lots of good churches out there.  I would keep looking till I found one.


----------



## CAL (Oct 21, 2010)

centerpin fan said:


> Anyone making that choice is an easy target for Satan.  The "Lone Ranger Christian" is not what God intended.
> 
> There are lots of good churches out there.  I would keep looking till I found one.



I don't doubt there are good churches out there.I know of many but they are not here at home.I live in a town of some 1400 people where a church selection is slim!

Satan?He has his sights on everybody.Been dealing with that sucker most of my life one way or another!He ain't new to me!!


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 22, 2010)

CAL said:


> I don't doubt there are good churches out there.I know of many but they are not here at home.I live in a town of some 1400 people where a church selection is slim!
> 
> *Satan*?He has his sights on everybody.Been dealing with that sucker most of my life one way or another!He ain't new to me!!



He's a sneaky dude!


----------



## reezenshooter (Oct 22, 2010)

I dont go to church and I am a Christian.  I simply cannot find one I support yet.  Ive attended quite a few over the years and have never found one I can stay in due to the crowd or the teaching. In my experiences 99 out of 100 people dont go there to truly learn and listen, they talk and text message and read magazines.  The last church I attempted to join was more worried about the radio and t.v broadcast of the service than the actual service.

Personally, I choose to converse with a friend about teachings and the Lord.  But mainly I guess Im one of the lone Christians that keep my relationship between me and God.

Im not saying im right and certainly not trying to persuade anyone down the "no church" path, just my 2 cents. God Bless Brothers


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 22, 2010)

centerpin fan said:


> I agree.  When I said "churches", I was not talking about buildings.



glad we agree. i wasnt trying to be a smarty pants.


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 22, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> glad we agree. i wasnt trying to be a smarty pants.



I know.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Oct 22, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> Can a person be a Christian and NOT want to attend church??
> 
> I don't see how.


AMEN

The Church is the body of Christ,to not have a desire to assemble together makes no sense if you are really a Christain.In my simple mind the only thing that would make folks not have the desire would be that something to them is ultimatly more important.Lukewarm Christianity is a scray place to be.


----------



## Dominic (Oct 22, 2010)

reezenshooter said:


> . In my experiences 99 out of 100 people dont go there to truly learn and listen, they talk and text message and read magazines.



I have heard this excuse before, and it makes me ask: what does it matter what everyone else in the church is doing?

I have attended a Mass before and had the folks around me talking, chewing gum, spending text, and everything else. It did not matter one bit to me, I was to busy worshiping.

Do not let others around you set the example of how to behave or act in church.

Do not get caught in looking down on others because they are not doing the same you. You do what you do, you mind your own or someone else will mind it for you.


----------



## FireHunter174 (Oct 22, 2010)

Absolutely, you can be a Christian without attending church.

My family attends church as much as we can, which is usually Sunday morning/night and Wednesday evening.  I can't claim 100%of the time, though.  Kids get sick and stuff.

There are plenty of misguided churches and people who go for the wrong reasons, but that has nothing to do with you.  If you truly seek the Lord and His way, then find a church that moves you.  Sometimes it takes going to a few churches to find one where the Holy Spirit is truly at work.

As a child and up through my teenage years, I attended a few different churches.  The first church we ever attended was awesome.  Jimmy Franks was our preacher and he was on fire for the Lord.  We then moved and I was disappointed in the churches I had found in the area.  It was more like having a book-reading and hearing Bible stories than real preaching.  I drifted away from the Lord for quite a while.  I wasn't living right and I knew it.
Well, my wife and I met in 1999 and we fell in love.  We both had Christian upbringings, but had not attended church for years.

Well, we have been blessed with 3 great kids since getting married in 2001.  We finally found a home church as of a couple of years ago, and we love it.  And it is non-denominational.  I consider myself a Christian- nothing else.  I think names and variances separate all of the Christians out there.

I also know some Christians that do not attend church, and some of them can quote the Bible like nothing else.  For some, I think solitary reading and studying of the Word works.  There are fewer distractions and they can focus better.  But, even they attend church every now and again.
Personally, I think its healthy to attend church at least most of the time.  Our church has been blessed and it seems like every service is revival.  And, I'm a pretty stubborn individual.  But, almost every service I've attended lately, it seems I can't help but tear up.  And our preacher never misses a beat, I believe he's truly been called.

And, if you have children, I would strongly recommend getting them in a good church.  That's where the seed is planted.  They may stray like I did, but the foundation will be there and they will be drawn back into the light when the realize what is missing in their lives.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 22, 2010)

I agree with you fireHunter.

There are lots of people looking for church home these day.
They are searching for something that helps fulfill their spiritual needs.
Some find it in the bells and whistles.
Some are looking to go back to the very basic spiritual church of
the 1st century.  A church that hasn't 'modernized'.

Everyone misses church from time to time.  Many times they don't
 have a very good reason for missing.
But if a person doesn't want/like to go to church, they won't be very happy in heaven.

.


----------



## reezenshooter (Oct 22, 2010)

Dominic said:


> I have heard this excuse before, and it makes me ask: what does it matter what everyone else in the church is doing?
> 
> I have attended a Mass before and had the folks around me talking, chewing gum, spending text, and everything else. It did not matter one bit to me, I was to busy worshiping.
> 
> Do not let others around you set the example of how to behave or act in church.Do not get caught in looking down on others because they are not doing the same you. You do what you do, you mind your own or someone else will mind it for you.



I certainly dont use them as examples

And I didnt mean to come off as saying that I am judging them for their actions, thats not my place nor do I want it to be, just stating that it distracts me, I got that "cant focus too long disease."

And before it is said that this is another ..."excuse"...its not. Reread my original post, im not trying to justify my actions with an excuse, just stating my opinion as asked by the owner of this thread.

One more thing since im already typing, Im kinda getting the idea from a few that Heaven is not open to people who dont go to Church, did i misread something or isnt the most important relationship between me and God? 

I think a few believe when someone says they dont go to church that it means they dont worship...thats certainly not the case, I believe I would quite enjoy Heaven


----------



## sgtgacop (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm a church goer except on the weekend I have to work which is every other one.  There isn't any where in the Bible that says the only way to the father is by church.  It's says by Jesus Christ.  Now that being said I believe you should attend Church for several reasons.  Hearing the word is strengthening, It's great to be around Christian brothers and sisters.  I need that word from God through my pastor and other church leaders to help me through the week.  Now if your such a strong Christian that you can not go to church and stay home and read the Bible and pray and be the best Christian you can be I applaud you.  Again to me if you can go hunting, fishing or to a ballgame then certainly pleasing God by meeting with his other children and hearing the word he has for you is as just as important.  Should be more.


----------



## Dominic (Oct 23, 2010)

reezenshooter said:


> I certainly dont use them as examples
> 
> And I didnt mean to come off as saying that I am judging them for their actions, thats not my place nor do I want it to be, just stating that it distracts me, I got that "cant focus too long disease."
> 
> ...



I did not mean that to be directed at you, I just quoted it because it was something I had seen before. You may worship how you like, I was just saying many people use others as an excuse for not doing something.

I cannot tell you who will and will not make it to heaven, I can only do what I do.


----------



## Israel (Oct 23, 2010)

What is worship?
What, or more precisely, who...is the church?
When do we go to church? Or again, more precisely, when do we come to church?
Is every meeting house a congregation of the church? (Even if it puts the name "Jesus" over the door?)
Does it avail a disciple anything to gather with those who, by their own admissions and doctrinal expressions, have purposed to usurp the sole ministry of the Holy Spirit, to wit, reveal the Lord Jesus Christ?
Or does the Holy Spirit testify to something else? Like the "rightness" of our denomination?

Do you think all the "doing" of a thing, be it meeting house attendance, tithing, giving, going door to door for evangelization gives you more to talk about of your own works and may actually do your soul more harm than good?

When I go to a bar, I have yet to say "I do this for the Lord's sake". 
When I go to a "church" meeting and make that my proclamation..."I do this in obedience to Christ..." then it sure is funny how the folks across the street, down the block a few hundred feet and around the corner, too, all go to their meeting house to testify just how divided Jesus is.
 Really not funny at all.
If God has given you other faithful disciples with which to gather (and more who may need to be encouraged to become so) rejoice that the Lord has mercifully_ given this to you as a gift, an act of grace, a favor..._ and please shut up about "what you do".


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 23, 2010)

First,I don't get to go to Church everytime the doors are open.I long to be in fellowship with my Brethren.THE LORD knows the heart of a man.Sunday worship and Wednesday night worship,are great.We all must remember,there are 5 more days in the week.What we do with those other 5 days,holds us just as accountable as Sunday and Wednesday.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Oct 23, 2010)

CAL said:


> Can a person be a Christian and not attend church?What is everyone's thoughts on this subject?



Is everyone that goes to church a Christian?


----------



## reezenshooter (Oct 23, 2010)

Dominic said:


> I did not mean that to be directed at you, I just quoted it because it was something I had seen before. You may worship how you like, I was just saying many people use others as an excuse for not doing something.
> 
> *I cannot tell you who will and will not make it to heaven, I can only do what I do*.



Amen, I read your previous post the wrong way. Be blessed brother


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 23, 2010)

If a person attends ONLY because they feel it's required then they are there for the wrong reason. If they attend to worship and enjoy being around God's people then they are on to something. If you can't worship in the church your at, find another. God has a church for you.

That being said..... I don't believe God is going to pull out a book and tell you that you missed "X" amount of Sundays.

He will ask 1) Did you know My Son ?? and 2) Did you do what I asked you to do ??

I have been in and seen too many legalistic churches that worry more about attendance (read that numbers) then Souls................JMHCO  RW


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 23, 2010)

LEON MANLEY said:


> Is everyone that goes to church a Christian?



Absolutely not.

Ask yourselves this question: If there _were_ such thing as a "Perfect Church," would they let _me_ in?

As for the public behavior of deacons and their families: Deacons are more often chosen for their popularity than for their biblical qualifications,from what _I've_ seen. The Bible is crystal clear on what is expected from a deacon/pastor/teacher.
The un-Christlike behavior of Christians - especially leaders in the church - is the main thing that keeps so many _away_ from church.That is just as true for a forum such as this: We influence thousands of people who read what we write here,and we WILL be held accountable for that - good or bad.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 23, 2010)

CAL said:


> Can a person be a Christian and not attend church?What is everyone's thoughts on this subject?



In other words, is it possible that a Christian could be permanently satisfied in not joining in with other Christians to worship God and pray together and take Lord's Supper from time to time.

No it's not possible.
It defies the call of the very Spirit that should dwell in them.


----------



## polkhunt (Oct 24, 2010)

If you are a Christian you are the church or at least a part of it if you choose to not worship with other believers I am not sure what message that sends to other believers. I would say God cares more about what you do to advance his kingdom out in the world than when you go to a worship service. I have a longing and a desire to go so I cannot relate to that feeling of not wanting to go worship together.


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 24, 2010)

Has any one ever given any thought to reasons,some may not go to Church.It is not the desire not to go,but other things that may hinder some from going.


----------



## Israel (Oct 24, 2010)

is it good to encourage others to eat food offered to idols?


----------



## CAL (Oct 24, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> In other words, is it possible that a Christian could be permanently satisfied in not joining in with other Christians to worship God and pray together and take Lord's Supper from time to time.
> 
> No it's not possible.
> It defies the call of the very Spirit that should dwell in them.



No,it is not in other words!I never mentioned or suggested a person be permanently satisfied in not joining in with Christians to worship God.Just because you attend church doesn't make you a Christian.Neither being a preacher make you any better Christian than the next. If so,please explain.
Have you forgotten what Jesus said the way to the Father is? John 14;6 !Where did He say you had to attend church to do this?


----------



## CAL (Oct 24, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> Has any one ever given any thought to reasons,some may not go to Church.It is not the desire not to go,but other things that may hinder some from going.



Thank you Christianhunter!


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 24, 2010)

CAL said:


> No,it is not in other words!I never mentioned or suggested a person be permanently satisfied in not joining in with Christians to worship God.Just because you attend church doesn't make you a Christian.Neither being a preacher make you any better Christian than the next. If so,please explain.
> Have you forgotten what Jesus said the way to the Father is? John 14;6 !Where did He say you had to attend church to do this?



Then please elaborate on your original question for me and everyone else please.

If your asking if a person can miss church assemblies from time to time and still be a Christian::::  Absolutely he can.

I believe a person can have a job that prevents him from being at all assemblies.

I honestly thought your question was addressing a person who simply chose not to attend church as a part of their Christian life.

There are a million reasons why a well-intended Christian might not be able to be at every assembly.

My bad.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 24, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> Has any one ever given any thought to reasons,some may not go to Church.It is not the desire not to go,but other things that may hinder some from going.



Ofcourse.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 24, 2010)

Israel said:


> is it good to encourage others to eat food offered to idols?


Hello Israel, I understand most of the "biblical lingo" but I have never grasped this one.


----------

